
Port of Los Angeles sees coronavirus impact sharply reducing imports - smacktoward
https://www.wsj.com/articles/port-of-los-angeles-sees-coronavirus-impact-sharply-reducing-imports-11582648931
======
neonate
[https://archive.md/JeaX1](https://archive.md/JeaX1)

This is from last Thursday btw.

------
trhway
kind of silver lining of production slowdown "Maps show drastic drop in
China’s air pollution after coronavirus quarantine"
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/2/21161324/coronavirus-
quara...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/2/21161324/coronavirus-quarantine-
china-maps-air-pollution)

